# New classical lover needs help.



## Maxgm4 (May 19, 2006)

I'm very new to classical and baroque music. I only recently gained a true appreciation for it and now i'm hooked. I love symphonic works, mostly Mozart and Beethoven. (although my favorite pieces are the two late Beethoven string quartets I own.) I need help finding a good source for all this. I only own enough symphonies to count on my fingers and i'd like to have an overflowing collection. I dont know where to go next for more. I'd like some kind of subscription that could send me the compilation of the month or something. What do you think i should do to gain a healthy collection?  

thanks


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian (Jul 21, 2005)

Music is unfortunatly not cheap. However, I have found that if you go, ironically, to more non-classical music stores, they have a small collection of classical music for real cheap. They are usually little known peices or way too known peices but sometimes you can find something good.
I dont know about any program that sends compilations but I'm sure there is something somewhere.
Hope that helps a litte. A little unorthodox but there ya go!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello Maxmg4 and welcome to the forum!

One of the best labels for cheap and also good records is Brilliant Classics.

Here you will find a great collection and also good for "starters", and the good thing is:You can order the CDs and boxes in the standard online shops or also in local stores.

http://www.brilliantclassics.com/epages/joan.storefront/EN/Catalog/classic?Style=classic

All the best!
Daniel


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

I've mentioned it beofre on this site, but www naxos.com is well worth a look for someone like you. It comes in very handy when I start a new piece with the orchestra as I know I immediately have a recording.


----------



## Maxgm4 (May 19, 2006)

thanks guys, i'll look into your suggestions.


----------



## Papageno (May 22, 2006)

I use iTunes Music store www.itunes.com


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers (May 30, 2006)

I use naxos and iTunes - naxos has everything and iTunes is very convienent so both well worth a look 

Drowning_by_numbers


----------

